# Where do all of you shop?



## Mash723 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi everyone!

My search for a puppy is taking longer than anticipated, so while I am not so patiently waiting, I thought I would shop!:chili:

My question to all of you is where do you shop for all the fun stuff? You know, clothes, accessories, blingy collars, bows? Oh and carriers! The purse kind and others. Car seats? Oh and grooming supplies!! I've got to kill time some how! Lol! 

Thanks for any and all tips!:biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I get some things on amazon, I shop at TJMAXX sometimes for clothes, I found a soft sided crate their the other day. I shop at a pet boutique by my house, that's where I get my girls food and treats, PetSmart also. I have bought strollers, and car seats from Petedge, we have Marti Tanner togs, and Jodi, Chloebella, on SM that make absolutely adorable clothes.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine really don't wear clothes except for coats and sweaters when it's cold. I get most supplies - shampoos etc., from Amazon - love shopping from the couch! Food from Petsmart and a little doggy boutique close by. Like Paula said TJ Maxx and Marshalls have cute clothes and carriers, lots of ceramic bowls and toys. I have bought some grooming supplies from Ryan's Pet Supplies as well. Have fun shopping!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I usually shop at my local pet boutique. I have a leash and coat fetish and she carried Scarlett dream coats however SDC just got contracted with Bergdorf Goodman so I guess I will be shopping there.
Sweaters are from Bitchnewyork or doggiecoutureshop.


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

If you have a Ross or Burlingtons in your area they have very reasonable stuff. I get Kylie's clothes for less than 5.00 at both. Amazon as stated in a earlier responses have just about everything and you can shop right from home.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Etsy and Baxter Boo are good online shopping sites.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I get most of the girls dresses from Marti Todd❤ The dresses are well made and custom. Plus, she is a good friend&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The Best for Small Dogs: Dog Carriers, Pet Carrier & Dog Bed
? WOOFLINK ? Cool clothes are not only for people anymore!
Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com
Dog Clothes, Dog Clothing & Dog Fashion at BaxterBoo
Lucky Puppy Couture Dog Boutique
Snoozer Lookout Car Seats & Dog Car Seat Collection
Welcome to Pure Paws: Best Ingredients = Best Results
Dog Shampoo | Dog Conditioner | Pet grooming | Wholesale Grooming Supplies

Are some of my favorite places.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well thank you Miss Cathy. Your girls are fun to sew for.




elly said:


> I get most of the girls dresses from Marti Todd❤ The dresses are well made and custom. Plus, she is a good friend��


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I shop at Baxter Boo for Tyler!


----------



## Mash723 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dang! You guys are the best! This will definitely kill some time for me! Thanks so much! Question, for those of you who have boys, do you dress them? My search for a female has hit a road block for now I think. So thinking I may get a boy now and add a female when one is available.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mash723 said:


> Dang! You guys are the best! This will definitely kill some time for me! Thanks so much! Question, for those of you who have boys, do you dress them? My search for a female has hit a road block for now I think. So thinking I may get a boy now and add a female when one is available.


Boys are great too! My Max is the sweetest little guy ever.
They do have some cute t-shirt and harnesses just for boys. Martha Stewart at Petsmart sometimes has cute things. We have some really cute superhero t-shirts from Petsmart too.
Here is Max in his Mickey Mouse sweater, his bow tie harness, and his fleece for winter


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Mash723 said:


> Dang! You guys are the best! This will definitely kill some time for me! Thanks so much! Question, for those of you who have boys, do you dress them? My search for a female has hit a road block for now I think. So thinking I may get a boy now and add a female when one is available.


Uh heck yea. I have two boys. Tucker is kept in a Korean cut and his ears now are long, he looks very feminine. I dress him up. He likes wearing clothes. I do his hair, I like using fancy little barettes, I don't have any fancy bows yet but eventually... He has a couple glittery collars, a nice glittery harness and matching leash, he even has a couple necklaces. We love to accessorize.

What I love about wooflink is that they are NOT afraid to put boys in pink. While I stop short of putting him in dresses, I do put him in traditionally 'girly' colors. He doesn't care, and I think he looks adorable.


----------



## Mash723 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kathleen said:


> Boys are great too! My Max is the sweetest little guy ever.
> They do have some cute t-shirt and harnesses just for boys. Martha Stewart at Petsmart sometimes has cute things. We have some really cute superhero t-shirts from Petsmart too.
> Here is Max in his Mickey Mouse sweater, his bow tie harness, and his fleece for winter


OMG!! How cute!! I love the Mickey!! I will check out PetSmart! Thanks!


----------



## Mash723 (Feb 22, 2015)

shellbeme said:


> Uh heck yea. I have two boys. Tucker is kept in a Korean cut and his ears now are long, he looks very feminine. I dress him up. He likes wearing clothes. I do his hair, I like using fancy little barettes, I don't have any fancy bows yet but eventually... He has a couple glittery collars, a nice glittery harness and matching leash, he even has a couple necklaces. We love to accessorize.
> 
> What I love about wooflink is that they are NOT afraid to put boys in pink. While I stop short of putting him in dresses, I do put him in traditionally 'girly' colors. He doesn't care, and I think he looks adorable.


Ok great. That makes me feel so much better. I loved dressing up my little girl Lacie. Thats one of the reasons I wanted another girl. But heck if I can find some cute clothes for boys I am going for it!! I am going to check out that website! Thanks!


----------

